# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  M-Drol Side Effects...

## achesr

I started M-Drol yesterday and have taken 20 MGs both days, so I am now on day 2 and since i started it, i have been feeling REALLY tired during my work outs and today when i was working out i felt EXTREMELY hot and my heart was racing fast as shit....anyone have any guess as to what the heck is going on ? ? Should i lower the dose ? ?

ps- I am on all necessary support supps. and this is my 3rd pro hormone

----------


## Diamonite

make sure you are drinking lots of water and getting plenty of rest.

and that your diet is high in carbs.

----------


## AaronJM1984

Not sure if you're taking the same stuff as me, but I am taking LG Methyl Masterdrol (4 pills) and Methyl 1-D (6 pills). I haven't noticed any sides yet. Have you seen any strength or weight gains? How long have you been on it?

----------


## Schmidty

same thing happen2my buddy and he started getting weaker2. No BS! And he said his joints felt really dry

----------


## geiger5

that sucks. I was thinking about doin a cycle of m-drol maybe try a diff. PH now. Anyone else have bad sides on mdrol?

----------


## achesr

i am feeling better now...it is day 4 and i felt normal in the gym yestreday aafter that day of shittyness...but i am yet to have increase in strength or any sign of pH in my system

----------


## geiger5

maybe its just not in your system yet. Keep posted on your results curious to see how it all turns out. Im still thinkin bout running cycle of m-drol or epistine.

----------


## op_tom

> I started M-Drol yesterday and have taken 20 MGs both days, so I am now on day 2 and since i started it, i have been feeling REALLY tired during my work outs and today when i was working out i felt EXTREMELY hot and my heart was racing fast as shit....anyone have any guess as to what the heck is going on ? ? Should i lower the dose ? ?
> 
> ps- I am on all necessary support supps. and this is my 3rd pro hormone


am same mate 100mg Day

----------


## achesr

> am same mate 100mg Day


ur on 100 MG's a day of m-drol ? ? dude ur going to overdose or die or something...that's way too much

----------


## AaronJM1984

Whats the difference between M-Drol and Masterdrol?

----------


## achesr

> Whats the difference between M-Drol and Masterdrol?


very similar/same compound, i believe

----------


## achesr

so anyone have any idea when this stuff is sposed to start kickin in ? day 4 and no differences so far here

----------


## AaronJM1984

I'm on day 5 on Masterdrol, nothing yet. I called the LG Science support line, the guy told me 2 weeks.

Which I thought kinda sucks, cuz you're only suppose to take it for 4-6 weeks.

----------


## Ashop

> I started M-Drol yesterday and have taken 20 MGs both days, so I am now on day 2 and since i started it, i have been feeling REALLY tired during my work outs and today when i was working out i felt EXTREMELY hot and my heart was racing fast as shit....anyone have any guess as to what the heck is going on ? ? Should i lower the dose ? ?
> 
> ps- I am on all necessary support supps. and this is my 3rd pro hormone


i would lower the dose. check your BP and heartrate

----------


## HighandWide

I got a log running with M-drol. Just started it yesterday and felt an immediate kick in the weightroom. Check your support supplements if your having problems. I felt like you did...tired and weak on P-plex. But they say that 3rd week is magic and it is shaping up to be true with m-drol/p-plex as well

----------


## achesr

i decided to stop taking it m-drol on day 5...should i run PCT still or no?

----------


## Schmidty

Oh yeah, and it made me P OJ.

----------


## achesr

> i decided to stop taking it m-drol on day 5...should i run PCT still or no?




bump

----------


## fordboy4.6

ive just started my universal steol complex vitamins, m-drol, novedex and anabolic halo, nano vaport and last nano*9 hardcore. its my third day today it seems like ive been tired in the gym, but i can lift more than usual so far hopefully after im done ill see some great results.

----------


## gr8twht

i've ran M-drol 3 different times and like it. no real side effects that i expierenced, but like said above, you need to drink plenty of water and make sure you are running the proper PCT. it does take a few weeks to really kick in, and you may see a little boost in size but the strength is the biggest thing i noticed .... which along with strength and working hard you will see size! good luck!

----------


## armytruckin

I have done 2 cycles and gained 12 pds each one and maintained it afterwards. Back pumps are the worst side effect, but drink water lots of water and you'll be fine.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

It will take about 7 days to kick into your system. Maybe you have been sick and that i why you are tired. Once it does kick in you will know....

----------


## Kibble

> I'm on day 5 on Masterdrol, nothing yet. I called the LG Science support line, the guy told me 2 weeks.
> 
> Which I thought kinda sucks, cuz you're only suppose to take it for 4-6 weeks.


Brother- you are taking LG Sciences "Trifecta" minus the Formadrol. That stack is by far the mildest out there. It is FAR different from the original Methyl Masterdrol. The LG Sciences prohormone line is not strong at all. Personally, I would never run it.

To all those on the Mdrol. There is not a prohormone out there that will make you gain 30 pounds on your bench in 5 days. Most prohormones take about a week to kick in. The second week is usually the best. The third week will be monumental. If you are taking the CEL Mdrol, it has a lab test of 99% purity for superdrol. So if you are taking it and not seeing results, then your training anf diet are far off. Mdrol is the most effective single prohormone out there. 30mg should ALWAYS be the max dose, and it should be ran NO MORE than 4 weeks. Three weeks is the perfect time, to reduce the risks of sides. If you guys are really running these prohormone cycles, then I suggest you do more research. If I was to pick only one prohormone to run, it would be Mdrol.

Like I said earlier... the LG Sciences Trifecta Stack contains "Methyl Masterdrol and the Methyl 1-D". Only one is methylated. The stack is so mild that they also include Formadrol, which is an OTC pct. You will not see impressive gains off of the NEW LG Sciences line of PHs.

----------


## Hobbitjones

what will put 30 lbs on my bench in 5 days then ????????  :Stick Out Tongue:  jk haha

----------


## Kibble

Maybe a bench shirt. Remember... gaining too fast can be bad. Keep in mind that your tendons and joints are working hard too. What are you doing for those little guys? You have to look at your body from the inside out and make sure that you cover all the bases. It would be a bad thing to tear your shoulder or separate a tendon while setting a PR on bench. Because then, you will lose months of training

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Maybe a bench shirt. Remember... gaining too fast can be bad. Keep in mind that your tendons and joints are working hard too. What are you doing for those little guys? You have to look at your body from the inside out and make sure that you cover all the bases. It would be a bad thing to tear your shoulder or separate a tendon while setting a PR on bench. Because then, you will lose months of training



Take this advice....If you don't you will look like me in the gym.....elbow wraps, wrist wraps.............

----------


## Nismo

M-Drol didn't agree with me the first/last cycle I did. I ended getting gyno!!! Good thing I'm in the military and Uncle Sam picked up the tab on that one.

----------


## Nismo

Oh but I had really good gains though, even the Docter asked me if I was taking steriods when I was getting checked out. I told him, "from where, we're in Iraq"?

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

Just thought I'd add since I took m-drol a while ago..and loved the strength gains...just not the sides. Felt like my kidneys were gonna explode and I got pretty sick from it in my 3rd and final week. It works...not the LG stuff though, different compound. Took 20/30/20

----------


## oak2429

gives me heartburn

----------


## panther28

> I started M-Drol yesterday and have taken 20 MGs both days, so I am now on day 2 and since i started it, i have been feeling REALLY tired during my work outs and today when i was working out i felt EXTREMELY hot and my heart was racing fast as shit....anyone have any guess as to what the heck is going on ? ? Should i lower the dose ? ?
> 
> ps- I am on all necessary support supps. and this is my 3rd pro hormone


I expierenced the same thing on my second day, but im not taking any support supps. and im 15.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> I expierenced the same thing on my second day, but im not taking any support supps. and im 15.


LMFAO.......Do you even have hair on your balls yet????????? Go change your diaper.......un****ingbelieveable.......

----------


## Andro9

> that sucks. I was thinking about doin a cycle of m-drol maybe try a diff. PH now. Anyone else have bad sides on mdrol?


i only run it with test. 20mg/day for 3wks. had slightly evelated BP and thats about it. I have ran it twice and have had good results both times.

----------


## panther28

im currently taking mdrol.....Does anybody know if there is
anything i should take along with it?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> im currently taking mdrol.....Does anybody know if there is
> anything i should take along with it?


yes, the most anabolic substance ever.....foodadrol....lots of it....i hope your kidding about being 15yrs old....

----------


## panther28

no im not kidding....... im 15......

----------


## bigslick7878

> no im not kidding....... im 15......


Doubt it.

And if you are you are the one of the biggest fools on the planet.

----------


## panther28

why????...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> why????...


Because if you are 15 you should not be taking a Pro-Hormone....It is going to **** up your system.....You have to be 18 to even be on this forum....Be prepared to be banned!!!

----------


## panther28

okay...

----------


## mopd230

I took m-drol a couple months ago and a couple days in I started to get frustrated easy and started to snap at people. My testicles started to hurt randomly. I stopped taking it about 2 weeks in and haven't touched it, but I am thinking of doing it again. It did help with my performance in the gym. Just wondering if this happened to anyone else and if you have any advice I am willing to listen.

----------


## patrickbowden

I took m drol on a two month cycle and I had massive gains in size and strength! Before I got on in i was benching 255 and when I started my cylce I was benching 315 easy.

----------


## landscaper9741

Im looking at starting my first cycle of mdrol in a week...i have competitive edge lab's "cycle assist", i wanted to know if that was enough of a cycle assist or if i should t=add anything else. Any advice would be greatly appriciated. I also need to think about a PCT, saw an example on a thread but i lost it. Any advice on a PCT would also be great!

----------


## landscaper9741

My good friend is helping me set up my cycle and he recommended reversitol as the PCT, is that enough? Ive been reading evey forum out there and so far i think id trust this one the most. My complete cycle would be 10/20/20/30 with 4 pills of a cycle assist per day up until i finished my PCT. But im still in indecision about my PCT if i need to have something besides the reversitol.

----------

